# I finally posted my collection



## starangel2383 (Jun 7, 2008)

well here it is ladies and gents, my ever growing MAC collection. I have been collecting and using since 2003. I did not label the pictures, but I will post a list of the items later on.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoa mama!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my LORD that's beautiful!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 7, 2008)

nice collection. thanks for sharing


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

FABULOUS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It goes on and on and on.  It's like seeing the Grand Canyon!

Thank you sooo much for sharing your collection.


----------



## User93 (Jun 7, 2008)

gorgeous stash!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 7, 2008)

amazing collection.. its gorgeous


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 7, 2008)

You've got a great collection


----------



## TDoll (Jun 7, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow Marci!  That is an awesome collection!  I love all the pigments!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow! I wish I had half as much as you.


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh My!!!! B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## lalunia (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, very nice! great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

You collection is phenomenal!!!  I am so going to steal your pigments when you're  not looking! lol  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_





  You collection is phenomenal!!!  I am so going to steal your pigments when you're  not looking! lol  Thanks for sharing!_

 


LOL! And I just received 2 new ones in the mail and I forgot to include them.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

That is just ridiculous, in the best way possible lol.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome collection!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 8, 2008)

awwwwwwww.... GREAT collection !!!!!!


----------

